# UD Goblin mini replacement glass



## andro (11/7/15)

who has stock?(or planning to import)


----------



## Dr Phil (11/7/15)

Damn I love love uds atty but glass is always a problem looking for an extra glass for my Goliath


----------



## Marzuq (11/7/15)

Did your goblin mini not come with a spare glass in the box?


----------



## Dubz (11/7/15)

Yeah the vendors should just order a few spares when ordering the atties.


----------



## Marzuq (11/7/15)

When I collected my goblin mini and saw how beautifully glass it is, u breathed a sigh of relief when I saw the spare glass in the box. As much as I don't want to break the glass, sometimes these things just happen

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Dr Phil (11/7/15)

I feel u bro


----------



## andro (11/7/15)

yes i do have a spare , but my collegue just dropped mine flat on the floor , gone . so now i have only the spare one. i saw them on ft , but will be a long wait

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gert_Koen (11/7/15)

andro said:


> yes i do have a spare , but my collegue just dropped mine flat on the floor , gone . so now i have only the spare one. i saw them on ft , but will be a long wait


I feel your pain. ..look what my mother in law did...

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## gman211991 (11/7/15)

Gert_Koen said:


> I feel your pain. ..look what my mother in law did...
> View attachment 31190


How the hell? And i believe they don't ship the sub box with a spare glass right? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gert_Koen (11/7/15)

gman211991 said:


> How the hell? And i believe they don't ship the sub box with a spare glass right?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


She wiped it off the kitchen counter.
Nope no spare but @Oupa from Vapour Mountain sorted me out with brand new glass the next day for R40.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## gman211991 (11/7/15)

My mother inlaw avoids my vape like it's a bomb rather have it that way 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------

